# Reliability of slide outs



## joindy (Aug 17, 2011)

I am thinking of buying my first RV and looking at those in 22 to 25 foot range. One has very large rear slide out for bed...goes out about 5 feet..it is Jayco model 213.  Don't see how it is supported at such a great lenth. My concern is such a large slide and its reliability. Seems to me the larger the slide more potential problems. Also looking at model 24T which has slide out for sofa and sticks out only about 1 foot. Seems like this would be much less prone to binding etc. 
Also.....noticed dealers often have slides out in their models on display. If model is outside....and used as display model....with slide out for maybe months....would this be a problem--that extended for long period of time? 
Also have noticed some of the new RV's on dealer lots were manufactured late last year....Nov and Dec of 2010......so they are 9 months old and been out in weather all this time. I can store the RV inside out to the weather and concerned about fact than been on lot so long...maybe with lot of traffic in and out of it. If buying a new RV is one fresh from factory better than 9 month old new unit?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

Let me apologized up front for what I about to say. If you want a NEW RV where no one has been in, or the slide not been out, then I suggest that you go to the factory and shop. Most dealer has to order them  from the factory to display on there lot and yes people do walk thru them, how else are they to see and try out what they are looking for. BTW I am not a dealer, just a plan Jane guy who loves camping . I do agree with you that you must look at all aspects of a camper to be sure things are in good condition :sleepy:  and what you want. It is a major investment and you want all the bangs for a dollar. Sorry if I stepped on your toes, but on a RV lot most RVs does take some ware and tare and that is where some discount may come up. Good luck on your buying, hope to see you on the road of enjoyments


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

Hollis is a plain JANE guy....gonna remember that one!  :laugh:  :laugh: 

I really don't think that slide comes out 5 feet.  Just don't have the room for that in a trailer that is 8' wide overall.  Might come out in the neighborhood of 44-45"...but not 60.

Yes, slides are very reliable for the most part.  Everyone pretty much knows what they are doing and how to build them these days.  

Finding a trailer that has been on the lot for a few months is a pretty normal thing.  You still have your warranty and have bought a new trailer.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

talk to Ken about a trailer, 
or at least look at his website
Hollis a plain JANE    jk


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

plan Jane is a simple man with simple needs and desires, and so very easy to get along with.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

well if it were me ,, and i know it is almost impossible now to find a trailer with out slides ,,but me that is the way i would go ,, as u said in u'r post ,, that they are alot of maint ,, but as i said there are not many out there that do not have slides ,, but i know of a few MH's that offer slides as an option ,, one of them is prevost ,, all of thier units do not have slides ,, unless they are special ordered ,, but that cost another 10K to have that ,, i myself would stick with the  500 k and go camping ,, who needs slides for the other 10k ??? JMO ,, but i have had 2 MH's without slides ,, and i like it   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 18, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

a little more space, a little more cost, worth it,


----------



## Steve H (Aug 24, 2011)

RE: Reliability of slide outs



I realize everyone has their own preferences and needs but hard to imagine, at leastfor us, having an RV without slides. With a floorplan that has opposing slides, the living space becomes much larger! Seems like slides become more reliable all the time and usually present no issues.

If the OP prefers no slides I believe the Airstream TT does not have slides.

Best Wishes!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Re: Reliability of slide outs

Well I have been both route. I had a TT without a slide, a TT with a slide and now a MH with 3 slides. I will as honest as I can, I love my slides. If and I say IF I ever decide to get another MH it will have at least 3 or more slides. The room you get is so relaxable, just like being in a home. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

